# Saddle Pads



## CNPACK (Dec 13, 2008)

Does everyone use a saddle pad? Is it necessary to use a bad?
Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Pads keep the sadle from creating sores by spreading the weight distribution out and cutting down on friction. It would be very painful for the goat to have to have a saddle directly on the skin as they have very little muscle on their backs for padding.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi CN, welcome to the forum! 
Ditto what Carolyn said. I know a few people who "double pad" just to give the goat some extra protection and comfort.


----------



## Meggen (Dec 13, 2008)

Ditto, ditto. You can not use a saddle without a pad. I use two 3/4''wool felt pads. I use, and highly recommend, Northwest Packgoats' pocket pads for one of the two pads. I have three of these in three different colors... which makes it easy to know which saddle is set
up for which goat. Saves a bit of time getting everyone saddled up.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm very fond of pocket pads myself. Before that I sewed velcro strips to go around the sawbucks so the pad couldn't shift backwards or sideways.

You do want to be careful about overpadding and making the saddle unstable. If you grab it by the bars and rock it, it shouldn't move.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya the butt-head brand saddles i use have the velcro strips on the tree and the canvas pad. I think its a very useful feature. The pad doesnt move at all, although the velcro does seem to collect alot of debree.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm using the Owyhee aluminum saddles with the built in carpet pads. I like them because they are sturdy, light, quick and easy to put on, take off, store, etc. They never get misaligned with the pack. They may not be as thick as the other pads people are using but so far I haven't seen any sign that my goats are getting sore spots tho. 

These saddles have a lot of plastic snap buckles, and such. I have had a couple get broken or just fall off and disappear. I bought some spare parts from REI that I keep on hand to make repairs in the field. To keep the hardware from falling off the straps I have folded the ends of each strap over and put some stitches in it using my little hand stitcher tool. That way the straps can't be pulled thru the hardware without undoing the stitches.

I am sure that metal hardware would be a lot more durable. But the plastic stuff is light and handy.


----------



## schmelzloretta (Dec 13, 2008)

My brother in law has made an adjustable wooden saddle for my extra wide boerX Packgoat "Vic". Vic is four years old an about 250lbs. I am looking for a pad for this saddle. The carpet lined saddle I have digs in to him, and the thick canvas lined saddle pad tend to move around on him. my question is would a Pocket Pad work for a saddle that when adjusted is wider than the standard saddle? I am also looking for all the harware and rigging for this saddle. Thank you, Loretta


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

schmelzloretta said:


> My question is would a Pocket Pad work for a saddle that when adjusted is wider than the standard saddle? I am also looking for all the harware and rigging for this saddle. Thank you, Loretta


Answered via PM.


----------

